# On Creme d' Nude



## cocomia (May 3, 2011)

I was gifted with a tube of Creme d' Nude a couple of months back and I haven't used it since trying it on to see how it would look like on me. I'm not a fan of concealer lips and that's exactly how it looks on me. I just wonder if there are any lipsticks you guys mix with this to make it more wearable/flattering. I have extremely warm medium Asian skin and pigmented lips. Sorry if I'm posting this in the wrong category, I haven't posted in a while and I'm still trying to find my way around the new site. Thanks.


----------



## Nepenthe (May 3, 2011)

I'd add a darker liner to add some definition to help down play the concealer effect.  Also, layering it with a favourite gloss gives a nice tint.. think peach, pink, plum or gold for something subtle.


----------



## afulton (May 3, 2011)

Nepenthe said:


> I'd add a darker liner to add some definition to help down play the concealer effect.  Also, layering it with a favourite gloss gives a nice tint.. think peach, pink, plum or gold for something subtle.


	This!
  	Add a dark liner and give it a pop of color with a lipgloss.  You will love it.


----------



## alexheartsmac (May 3, 2011)

trying pairing it with your favorite brighter shade of lipgloss/stick!


----------



## cocomia (May 4, 2011)

Thanks you guys! I paired it with Morange and it turned into a lovely bright peach. I can imagine it looking awesome topped with a pinky gloss to get a peach-pink effect.


----------



## Nepenthe (May 4, 2011)

Sounds gorgeous!


----------



## BeckyBenett (May 4, 2011)

yup.. i have warm asian skin.. and i love creme d nude.. i usually pair it with my turkish delight gloss to give it a slightly peachy finish and im all set!


----------

